
Ask HN: Any projects which tweak c++ syntax? (Transpilers, etc.) - 0xCMP
I&#x27;m starting to do more C++ but I really like some of the changes I get to use in things like Go.<p>I wondered if there wasn&#x27;t something simple like gofmt for C++ I could setup and if I could change a few bits of the c++ syntax to be almost the same but more like Go.
======
PaulHoule
It's tricky to do.

C/C++ isn't quite as bad as, say, the Wikimedia markup language, but C/C++
syntax and semantics does not divide up into neat layers, making it harder to
write transpilers and other kind of metaprogramming systems.

